# Morrocanoil



## Tinkerbell4726 (Jul 28, 2009)

I've heard about morrocanoil on another forum and I'm wondering if any of you girls have used this before. If so where do you purchase it? My salon does not carry it but I'm dying to try it!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 28, 2009)

I have tried it and it is Fantastic!!
It's not greasy and smells so yummy. I smooth a bit through my hair and it makes it look so lush and shiny. Whenever my tips are in need of some love i put it on, and it takes that crunchy frazzled look away!
I also condition my hair with it before i dye it, and add some into my dye mixture. It's supposed to help your hair adsorb the dye better, make the colour richer, last longer and do less damage to your hair during the dying process.

i got it at a salon (in montreal), but i think you can get it on folica.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 28, 2009)

Moroccan Oil is awesome, especially if you have dry/processed hair. It leaves my hair soft and shiny. But just a warning, a little goes a long way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My salon does carry it...so try looking in another salon maybe? Otherwise try to find it online or at a beauty supply.


----------



## dirtball (Aug 17, 2009)

morrocanoil is amazing. rough dry your hair to about 75 percent dry, put a dime size amount through shoulder or above length hair, a big nickel sized amount through long hair evenly distributed starting on the ends and putting the least on your roots. this product is meant to be blow dried, and in fact speeds up your blow dry by 40%. adds shine, reduces frizz, smells fantastic, is kinda expensive, but when youre using such a small amount itll last a while. once your hair is dry you can put a teeny bit more on just to smooth over anything that didnt defrizz with your blowdry. teeny bit as in put the bottle against your hand and just let the oil touch your hand, dont pour it out. 

moroccanoil is its own company, its not made by a big name like paul mitchell or tigi or something, so its not in a lot of salons. my salon in massachusetts sells the big bottle for $43 and a little baby sized bottle for $13 which is great for trying it out.


----------



## Kitty* (Aug 17, 2009)

i have fine hair, and its in decent condition, but my hair hates this stuff, i use a dime sized amount and it makes my hair feel gross. thats my hair tho, and i know alot of ppl with over processed hair who love it, depending on what you have access to, i got a tiny bottle of it for a dollar (i used it for 2 weeks straight and still have 3/4 left)

So if u have any friends who are cosmetologists talk to them, cause they could get you a sample bottle like what i got for a similar price


----------



## ZoeKat (Feb 9, 2010)

I came here just to rave about Moroccan oil!  I totally trashed my hair a while ago with heat styling and bleaching.  My stylist gave me a bottle and ordered me (she's the boss when it comes to my hair, ha) to use this and only this after each time I wash my hair. Honestly, it has fixed my hair. I also noticed one day that my nails were looking great. They grow long without breaking or peeling, which they always used to do before I started using the oil.  I don't know if this is really what's making them stronger but it sure seems like it!  As for where to get it, I'm not sure because my stylist orders it for me.  Try it if you get a chance!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 9, 2010)

Morrocan oil is amazing! My bottle's lasted me over a year and I have pretty thick, coarse, curly hair naturally that I straighten out. You have to go easy for sure though to avoid having your hair look greasy.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you supposed to blow dry your hair when using morrcocan oil?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2010)

I got mine at RICKY's NYC... They happen to have a store in Miami. I believe that it's also available on their website.


----------



## ZoeKat (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, it works really well (for me) when I blow dry. I use a little bit when I air dry too. It keeps the frizz out of my curls.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 10, 2010)

I love Morrocanoil, it has saved my dry hair. Def a great purchase! I've got the oil and the hair mask


----------



## Caderas (Feb 10, 2010)

My salon carries the original Morrocan oil!  I use it on hair that is either damaged, needs smoothing, is unruly, or ultra thick.  Depending on how dense the hair is, you don't need much!  Most of the clients I've used it on have liked the outcome of it too.  Good stuff for that certain hair texture IMO!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 11, 2010)

This stuff has been my weapon, since I changed my color around a lot it has saved my locks. Definite thumbs up & I recommend it to all my clients.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 7, 2010)

Can someone link the thread where we discussed Moroccan Oil vs Argan Oil vs Silicones? There is a lot of good info in that thread


----------



## Aurora~* (Sep 7, 2010)

Why Moroccan Oil is not just Moroccan Oil  Realize Beauty

the key issue is that the silicone is not water-soluble (some are) which means that it will build up in the hair.


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought it didn't contain silicon oil so I'm bumped about this (only a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I so LOVE what it does to my hair. What I love best since I started using this oil is the fact that what shampoo and conditioner I use is of less importance since my hair is basicly healthy but tends to get frizzy if shampoo/conditioner isn't particulary good or I don't dry it well. This oil makes me not worried about if I'll have to wear a ponytail to work (AGAIN!) or not. I've been wearing my hear down A LOT MORE OFTEN since using this. I wish i didn't have that much silicone in it but what you gonna do! I'd like to try macadamia oil product though.


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 8, 2010)

If you use a clarifying shampoo then there's no problem with silicones, they'll take away any buildup.


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! I haven't bought a clarifying shampoo in a while, I better get some!


----------



## User38 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have used moroccanoil... but on light hair/blonde/grey, it discolours it and gives a yellow cast.

  	Also, I have heard that just the plain Argan oil (not the Morroccanoil brand) is better as it doesn't contain silicon or colourants -- I am getting plain Argan from now on.

  	Redken makes a good clarifying shampoo, but so does Suave (one expensive, one cheap) and both do the job of removing cones, hairspray or gunk from hair.


----------



## User38 (Nov 8, 2010)

ps... for any blondes or white hair platinums, there is a newer version of MO which is called "Light" -- I of course bought like 4 bottles of the old version
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I am stuck till I finish them.


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm affraid plain argan oil would look my hair greasier... Of course, that might not be the case... What I love about morrocanoil is than my hair soaks it in and the next day my hair looks lpretty much fresh... I have tried Orofluido which is pretty much similar but I think it contains much more of argan oil. Smells divine, but my hair gets greasier faster. And it has nice vanilla scent and its cheaper too. I wish I liked orofluido better


----------



## Caderas (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought I already mentioned a post about this.. but for anyone who has any kind of fine-textured hair, oily hair, or hair that deflates from product easily, Moroccan Oil came out with a Light version earlier this year that works like a dream!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 12, 2010)

Did anyone notice his hair getting healthier since using this oil? I just started using it so I'm wondering if there are any good side effects down the road  So far, it makes my hair look great ...there are days I'd wear a hat or a mandatory ponytail how awful my haie can get. Not with this oil!


----------



## katred (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm absolutely in love with this stuff. I use it pretty much every day and it does wonderful things to my hair. I don't mind forking over the money for it, because it just does such wonderful things to my dry-ish hair. I avoid the blow dryer, but I still definitely feel the effect. Unless I accidentally use too much, my hair never feels greasy or heavy and the scent is just heavenly. I've also recently started using their shine spray. I fidn that you have to be very careful with this, because, even more than with the oil, a little goes very far. It does give an incredible shine to hair and, unlike other shine products I've tried, the shine stays throughout the day. I've never noticed any problems with dull build up on my hair from the oil, so maybe I've been lucky.

  	As far as a long term effect, there isn't one, but a long term effect on hair is pretty much impossible. Hair is dead and although you can apply products to make it look and feel better, it doesn't have any way of absorbing ingredients that would allow new growth to become healthier.


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 12, 2015)

Dekadencija said:


> I thought it didn't contain silicon oil so I'm bumped about this (only a little bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Dekadencija, mine does not contain any silicone I took the list of ingredients off their website (pro-naturals.com) "100% Argania spinosa kernel oil (Pure Argan Oil), Hydro Cordium: Vegetable based amino protein (strengthener), Purely Natural Plant Control-oil: Supplies hair nutrients and provides a protection layer, Multiple Tartaric Acid Complexes: Facilitate cell rejuvenation."  
  I use this Moroccan Argan Oil after each shampoo.   I also use it around my eyes and neck every night after cleansing and toning.


----------



## BeBeautyAshley (Jun 12, 2015)

Dekadencija said:


> I'm affraid plain argan oil would look my hair greasier... Of course, that might not be the case... What I love about morrocanoil is than my hair soaks it in and the next day my hair looks lpretty much fresh... I have tried Orofluido which is pretty much similar but I think it contains much more of argan oil. Smells divine, but my hair gets greasier faster. And it has nice vanilla scent and its cheaper too. I wish I liked orofluido better


Pure argan oil is the way to go, Morrocan Oil brand is NOT pure oil. The best part about pure argan oil is that it still works wonders on oily hair because it helps regulate your natural oils, leaving your hair less greasy! It makes hair softer and easier to style and manage and works amazingly as a face and body moisturizer. I always tell my friends and others in forums to always buy argan oil in its pure form to avoid any added chemicals or ingredients meant to water it down for the consumer. I highly recommend ISA Professional's EVAO (extra virgin argan oil), it's 100% pure argan oil, USDA organic, fair trade and not tested on animals, this brand is awesome!


----------

